# Synth www/wordpress fail



## toprank (Feb 9, 2018)

There seems to be no way to make Synth build and/or install www/wordpress


```
Synth configuration profile: LiveSystem

===============================================================================

   [A] Ports directory            /usr/ports

   [.B] Packages directory         /var/synth/live_packages

   [C] Distfiles directory        /usr/ports/distfiles

   [D] Port options directory     /var/db/ports

   [E] Build logs directory       /var/log/synth

   [F] Build base directory       /usr/obj/synth-live

   [G] System root directory      /

   [H] Compiler cache directory   /var/cache/ccache

   [.I] Num. concurrent builders   4

   [J] Max. jobs per builder      3

   [K] Use tmpfs for work area    true

   [L] Use tmpfs for localbase    true

   [M] Display using ncurses      true

   [N] Fetch prebuilt packages    false


   [>]   Switch/create profiles

   [RET] Exit


Press key of selection:
```



```
# synth install www/wordpress
Scanning existing packages.
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that
require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
Stand by, recursively scanning 1 port serially.
Scanning existing packages.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    260 B   0.3kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  185 KiB 189.4kB/s    00:01    
Processing entries: 100%
Synth repository update completed. 799 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'wordpress-4.9.2,1' have been found in the repositories
Unfortunately, the system upgraded failed.
```


```
# synth just-build www/wordpress
Scanning existing packages.
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that
require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
```


```
# pkg install -r Synth wordpress
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Synth repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'wordpress' have been found in the repositories
```


```
# synth force www/wordpress
Scanning existing packages.
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that
require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
Would you like to rebuild the local repository (Y/N)? y
Stand by, recursively scanning 1 port serially.
Scanning existing packages.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
Would you like to upgrade your system with the new packages now (Y/N)? y
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    260 B   0.3kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  185 KiB 189.4kB/s    00:01    
Processing entries: 100%
Synth repository update completed. 799 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'wordpress-4.9.2,1' have been found in the repositories
Unfortunately, the system upgraded failed.
```


```
# synth upgrade-system
Querying system about current package installations.
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.
Scanning existing packages.
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that
require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
Stand by, prescanning existing packages.
Stand by, recursively scanning 799 ports serially.
Scanning existing packages.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    260 B   0.3kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  185 KiB 189.4kB/s    00:01    
Processing entries: 100%
Synth repository update completed. 799 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (16 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (16 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


----------



## marino (Feb 9, 2018)

focus on the *pkg(8)* commands.
You tried to install via pkg(8), but it doesn't appear that you actually built a repository first.
You have to run `synth rebuild-repository` before you install from a local repository. 

However, your previous command rebuilt the repository so that's not the real issue.
My guess is that "wordpress" is ambiguous.  Use the full package name.  Check the directory to see what's it's called.


----------



## toprank (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you. However, there is no wordpress*.txz file at all in /var/synth/live_packages/All


```
# cd /var/synth/live_packages/All/
 # ls *word*.txz
 ls: No match.
```

I think I have found the problem, though.


```
# synth rebuild-repository
Stand by, prescanning existing packages.
Stand by, recursively scanning 802 ports serially.
Scanning existing packages.
php72-extensions-1.0.txz failed option check.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
```


```
# cat /usr/local/etc/synth/LiveSystem-make.conf
CCACHE_DIR=/var/cache/ccache
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=libressl php=7.2 pgsql=10
```

Okay, no. This shouldn't be a problem.


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/wordpress/
 # make build-depends-list && make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/lang/php72
/usr/ports/ftp/php72-curl
/usr/ports/graphics/php72-gd
/usr/ports/security/php72-hash
/usr/ports/databases/php72-mysqli
/usr/ports/devel/php72-tokenizer
/usr/ports/textproc/php72-xml
/usr/ports/archivers/php72-zip
/usr/ports/archivers/php72-zlib
/usr/ports/ftp/php72-ftp
```

I can't figure out why Synth won't build Wordpress.


----------



## marino (Feb 10, 2018)

look at the build logs, specifically the one starting with "00_"  It will tell you why.

(obviously you have to send the command to build it first)


----------



## toprank (Feb 10, 2018)

marino said:


> look at the build logs, specifically the one starting with "00_"  It will tell you why.
> 
> (obviously you have to send the command to build it first)



My sincere thanks, marino. It's the first of presumably many problems to be encountered switching to LibreSSL in ports:


```
# cd /var/log/synth/
root@novo:/var/log/synth # cat 00_last_results.log 
-=>  Chronology of last build  <=-
Started: Saturday, 10 FEB 2018 at 04:09:48 UTC
Ports to build: 66

Purging any ignored/broken ports first ...
00:00:02 ftp/curl has been ignored: only supports TLS-SRP with either OpenSSL or GnuTLS
           Skipped: ftp/php72-curl
           Skipped: www/wordpress
00:00:02 Sanity check complete. Ports remaining to build: 0
Finished: Saturday, 10 FEB 2018 at 04:09:50 UTC
Duration: 00:00:02

---------------------------
--  Final Statistics
---------------------------
 Initial queue size: 3
     packages built: 0
            ignored: 1
            skipped: 2
             failed: 0
```

Would you happen to have a quick workaround I can use?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 10, 2018)

For ftp/curl you just need to deselect the TLS-SRP OPTION and that will build.


----------

